# Fictional photographers



## paranoidandroid13 (Nov 9, 2007)

Does anyone know of any good fictional photographers?  I know William Wegman has a few good examples, but I can not find any on the web... One I am thinking of is a tryptic in which he is holding a half full glass of milk, drops it, then it looks like in lands on the floor without breaking.  This is obviously shot out of order, but are there any other photographers that use this technique or something similar?


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 9, 2007)

Fictional photographers?
Are you asking about characters in fiction who use photography in some way?
The example you give is an instance of _trick_ photography and is something else entirely.
Which is it you are after?


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 9, 2007)

Peter Parker is a fictional Photographer.


----------



## sabbath999 (Nov 9, 2007)

I know of two, but they are as of yet unpublished in one of my books...


----------



## paranoidandroid13 (Nov 9, 2007)

Hertz van Rental said:


> Fictional photographers?
> Are you asking about characters in fiction who use photography in some way?
> The example you give is an instance of _trick_ photography and is something else entirely.
> Which is it you are after?




I guess I worded that poorly... Yes, trick photographers are what I am looking for


----------



## Flash Harry (Nov 9, 2007)

Jimmy olsen is too. tee hee, H


----------



## Iron Flatline (Nov 10, 2007)

David LaChapalle


----------



## paranoidandroid13 (Nov 13, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestions.  I had to do a series for a photo class about "fictional photography."  I ended up doing a series with a cigarette.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/danclaborn/sets/72157603148874430


----------

